# Debating the debate of debates... New pigs!



## Ferguson K (Jan 30, 2016)

I can't decide on what boar I like better. They're both show line hogs, good strong broad backs, about the same weight and size... No real differences in shoulder width or conformation.

Here's the gilt they would be covering. Nicely muscled young lady but a little lacking in length:




 

The potential boars:
1.) I like his jowl line a little better.


 

2.) I like his hips a little better.


 

They're brothers I think. Come from nice lines. Or we can just get a bunch of piglets and grow them out ( don't want to do that. Not when I can get 6 month old near breeding age hogs... ) and keep the best two.



 



 

Husband and I believe we know what we're going with. What are yalls opinions? 

The ultimate goal is to retain piglets for the freezer and sell a few extra to offset feed costs each litter. Eventually expand to two or three females. Maybe more. I already have two pig breeds though...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2016)

I know nothing about pigs, so, having said that, I would go with boar #1... Looks just a tad longer, not sure if a trick of the light, but his sides are more "slab" and more even, neck and shoulders look more muscled. He just looks a little "thicker" to me.  Either way, I'm sure he'll make tasty offspring and eventually, he'll be very tasty as well.


----------



## Ponker (Jan 31, 2016)

I like boar #1. The thick neck did it for me. I don't know a thing about pigs so I'm going with pure aesthetic quality from the photo. Tell - which one is your pick and why. I'm eager to learn. I think pigs are on the agenda somewhere down the road.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 31, 2016)

Boar #1 isy pig of choice. Muscling wise they're pretty much the same. HOWEVER he's also a little bigger in every direction. A little longer. A little heavier. They're both decent pigs, but, that first boar just has a look about him I like. His jowl is thicker as well, more meat. More stew. 

Also he moves a little more fluid. She sent me a video of both boys. Pig 1 has aore casual stride. For a pig. More what I'm looking for. I don't want a pig with a hitch in its step.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2016)

Have you thought about a heritage hog breed? The feeder pigs we bought are half Large Black and half Berkshire. The man we bought them from raises registered Berkshire and the "cull" feeder pigs sell for $200! We only paid $60 for our half breeds. He sells registered Berkshire piglets for FFA, 4-H and for breeding stock. Large Black is a really nice hog too. My favorite is Hereford hogs, they are colored like a Hereford cow.  You can sell piglets all day long with no problem, but if your piglets were a little different from what everybody else has, then you might could get a little more $$ for them. Them Hereford hawgs shore are purdy.....


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 31, 2016)

We have the juvie pair of AGH and the Pots as well. These will mostly be feeding us, but, we're ag central. If I can sell a few show line pigs a year to the local show kids they can stay local.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 31, 2016)

Finished the new "big pig" pen. It has a dual gate walk in system. We will be putting electrical fencing up around it as well. Its back in the woods, nice and shaded. A lean to will be thrown together on my next day off. It took enough to clear the yaupon and drag panels today.



 

The gate before it was cut and locked. It's a dual so we can walk in, close a gate, and walk through. It'll also work as a catch for young pigs.

Estimated arrival is this weekend... I think.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm glad great minds think alike.  i like the look of boy #1 too.  and like the pen.  they should be quite happy in there.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 31, 2016)

goatgurl said:


> I'm glad great minds think alike.  i like the look of boy #1 too.  and like the pen.  they should be quite happy in there.



If you look closely, for size comparison, my husband is tying the posts down in the first picture off in the far corner. 

We plan to add on as time goes.


----------

